# My first Emerald exterior



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

The store wanted to demo exterior Emerald for me. I tried it in satin for both trim and body. Colors were custom matched from BM colors.

Coverage is comparable to Aura. Nothing super-special. Hide is better than most other paints I've used. It goes on very "smooth" and flows easier than exterior Duration. Levels very nice. I was able to do one coat with touch-ups on the trim, but the body definitely needed two coats. So the dream of a one-coat, self-priming wonder paint is still a bunch of baloney. The finish on the body almost reminded me of Cashmere interior for some reason. Very rich, in it's own way. 

In the end, I'd say it's a very nice paint. I used it because it was demoed to me for free, but I wouldn't pay 70/gallon for it. In the higher end paint spectrum, I'd rather use Aura which is similar quality, but better price. I really do not like exterior Duration unless it's thinned a bit.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Amazing how much different a house can look with change of color. I prefer the original color scheme.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Amazing how much different a house can look with change of color. I prefer the original color scheme.


I only put the colors on


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I love exterior duration straight out of the bucket. I've never thinned it and its one of my favorite paints to work with. I'm curious to see how Emerald compares but I've already told my SW store that I probably won't be buying much if any. There are just too many other great options out there that are alot cheaper.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

y.painting said:


> I only put the colors on


I realize that.. and it looks fantastic from that point of view. LOL


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

How was spraying Emerald if you sprayed it on the body?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> How was spraying Emerald if you sprayed it on the body?


We brush and rolled.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

y.painting said:


> We brush and rolled.


Interesting. Is there a reason you don't spray that kind of siding?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Interesting. Is there a reason you don't spray that kind of siding?


"Brush and roll" is a very big selling point for my customers. And it's easier to sell it to my customers than trying to explain backrolling, etc or catching up on volume.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

YUP, I'm a traditionalist too. Hate the new colors they chose.

But your application of the three colors is well done - especially the garage doors. 

I understand you had little, if any, input for the colors. As we say in the papering business, "I don't pick it, I only stick it"


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ (May 10, 2012)

A deeper green trim would look better IMO!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm actually a fan of the new colors. I agree that a deeper olive would have looked nicer. But to each their own 

Here's more of a close up and the back as well.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

How can you say the coverage is comparable to Aura? Wouldn't Aura have covered in one coat? Also, I think if any product SW makes is going to really compete with Aura, they need to make a paint that will cover well in two coats when the color is red or another one of those shades that usually take 3 or more coats over a grey primer in some other brand.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What was the spread rate per gallon? I have had aura go as far as 500+ square. I tried some at the SW expo in Raleigh last week. 

Did you need exterior in the direct sun?


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I like duration but ill take s p anyday


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

70$ no way


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I like the new color scheme better than the old.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Carl said:


> How can you say the coverage is comparable to Aura? Wouldn't Aura have covered in one coat? Also, I think if any product SW makes is going to really compete with Aura, they need to make a paint that will cover well in two coats when the color is red or another one of those shades that usually take 3 or more coats over a grey primer in some other brand.


Save the SW bashing for the SW bashing thread.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Save the SW bashing for the SW bashing thread.


He is speaking about the older lines, and everything he said was true. I can't count the times SW couldn't even make certain colors in interior paint. 

I will be giving these new paints a fair shot, and testing just the things he doesn't like about them. Reds, oranges, and yellows have to cover in two coats without a primer or that gallon of SW paint has cost at least $3-400 in extra labor costs.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> What was the spread rate per gallon? I have had aura go as far as 500+ square. I tried some at the SW expo in Raleigh last week.
> 
> Did you need exterior in the direct sun?


I didn't measure sf exactly, but 4 and 3/4 gallons covered the entire house for first coat, which is extremely good for that size home. 

It was applied in direct sunlight in spots and overlapping was a problem in those spots.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

y.painting said:


> I didn't measure sf exactly, but 4 and 3/4 gallons covered the entire house for first coat, which is extremely good for that size home.
> 
> It was applied in direct sunlight in spots and overlapping was a problem in those spots.


Can you tell us your application method and how much you reduced the material?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

robladd said:


> Can you tell us your application method and how much you reduced the material?


Brush and roll. Nothing was reduced. 

In the end, used 9 gallons for body and 2 for trim.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the Emerald report. Im still using Super Paint and so far still pleased with the results.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

y.painting you painted that house with &770.00
worth of material?

I find that truly AMAZING!!!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Brush and roll. Nothing was reduced.
> 
> In the end, used 9 gallons for body and 2 for trim.


No, f'n way. That's crazy talk.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I recently painted a garage really small and took 9 gallons.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> He is speaking about the older lines, and everything he said was true. I can't count the times SW couldn't even make certain colors in interior paint.
> 
> I will be giving these new paints a fair shot, and testing just the things he doesn't like about them. Reds, oranges, and yellows have to cover in two coats without a primer or that gallon of SW paint has cost at least $3-400 in extra labor costs.


I'm gonna be SW's jack pauhl. Go try the ProMar zero voc line. Become a believer.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Everybody's got to push something....:whistling2: Maybe we can have a separate section for... product of the day! :jester: I am as guilty as anyone else with the product like/dislike thing....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> I'm gonna be SW's jack pauhl. Go try the ProMar zero voc line. Become a believer.


I have only had the chance to use it in an off white semi gloss, on a block repaint. I did really like how easy it is to use, and thought the film build was better than the old pm. 

I had the chance to brush out some 0 voc industrial enamel and it was very nice. Dried quickly and the finish wasn't ropy at all.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ProMar 200 Zero VOC is a really good product. But since I don't buy from them,My price went up a lot. I can get better products for less.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

robladd said:


> y.painting you painted that house with &770.00
> worth of material?
> 
> I find that truly AMAZING!!!


Re-read my first post. The product was demo'ed to me.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Re-read my first post. The product was demo'ed to me.


My mistake, your right it was demoed. Is this what it would cost for you if it would not have been demoed?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Re-read my first post. The product was demo'ed to me.


What I am trying to say is you painted this house with $770.00 worth of material. Sorry for any miscommunication.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Crib be lookin fresh, i almost find it hard to believe that you only went throught 9 gallons on the body, 2 on the trim doing two coats though..thats pretty rediculous.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> Crib be lookin fresh, i almost find it hard to believe that you only went throught 9 gallons on the body, 2 on the trim doing two coats though..thats pretty rediculous.


Gator don't believe that his ho's did that crib with 9 gallons of Jimmy's


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

robladd said:


> Gator don't believe that his ho's did that crib with 9 gallons of Jimmy's


Fool say what, LOLLLL:notworthy:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

robladd said:


> Gator don't believe that his ho's did that crib with 9 gallons of Jimmy's


This is my version of the movie "Other Guys". A little off topic but I trying to give SAC a run for his Ebonics.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

robladd said:


> This is my version of the movie "Other Guys". A little off topic but I trying to give SAC a run for his Ebonics.


Rob did you really just quote yourself, toool:whistling2::jester:

lol, i think you got me though im going to go back to my "hooked on ebonics" and study up.

In all honesty though 11 gallons for 2 coats on that house is impressive.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> I'm gonna be SW's jack pauhl. Go try the ProMar zero voc line. Become a believer.


The apocolypse is near


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

y.painting said:


> I was able to do one coat with touch-ups on the trim, but the body definitely needed two coats.
> .


One coat over black on the trim? or did they buy the shudders?

That garage door look like it was a pita.

Looks good tho.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

robladd said:


> My mistake, your right it was demoed. Is this what it would cost for you if it would not have been demoed?


Close to that. IMO, this paint is over-priced compared to Aura, which is basically the same thing.



TJ Paint said:


> One coat over black on the trim? or did they buy the shudders?
> 
> That garage door look like it was a pita.
> 
> Looks good tho.


Thanks. Shutters were new and definitely needed 2 coats, unlike the olive green trim which covered in one really nice.


----------

